# Rattlesnake Roundup 3-D Shoot - Claxton



## Hoyt Mom (Feb 7, 2011)

Come on out to the Rattlesnake Roundup @ the Evans County Wildlife Club March 12-13th for a fun 3-D shoot and a great time at the Rattlesnake Roundup.    Shoot will be held in the woods behind the building.   First shooter out at 9am - last shooter out at 3pm.  20 target round with 4 Divisions & 8 Classes - awards given to top three in each class.  For more information call Tim @ 912-282-9838.


----------



## Toyrunner (Feb 7, 2011)

*Shoots*

That's the same weekend as the GBAA State Indoor shoot in Snellville GA.


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Feb 8, 2011)

This is shot during the Rattlesnake Roundup every year, and we don't pick those dates.   It is on Saturday and Sunday, hopefully this will help.


----------



## Toyrunner (Feb 8, 2011)

Choices, choices what's a guy to do?  Would like to do both but that ain't happening!


----------



## watermedic (Feb 8, 2011)

Does the roundup shoot give out belt buckles to the winners???


----------



## Toyrunner (Feb 9, 2011)

Chuck - is Snellville closer to Savannah than Claxton?


----------



## red1691 (Feb 9, 2011)

Lets see, Fundraiser shoot or State Championship shoot? Well I know were I'll be!


----------



## watermedic (Feb 9, 2011)

Depends on the route you take Tim! I can send you directions that will make it a lot closer!!!


----------



## Toyrunner (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd have to double check your directions... wanna make sure I don't end up in TN or something!!!  But be certain it's not because I don't trust ya... wink wink.


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Feb 15, 2011)

Good Luck to those of you going to the GBAA State competition.. and for those of you not going there, come on down to Claxton for some good shooting, great food and fun at the Roundup!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

bbb


----------



## red1691 (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like the weather should be good for the shoot this weekend! Good Luck and watch out for runaways (or crawlaways)


----------



## red1691 (Mar 11, 2011)

May your Bows draw smooth, and your Arrows fly true, May a Good Day be had by All!!
Most of all HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## ScarletArrows (Mar 13, 2011)

*results?*

any results gonna be posted?


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Mar 14, 2011)

*Rattlesnake Roundup Results 2011*

Great Turnout at the Roundup !! 62 shooters  and a great big thank you to all that came out to participate!  
Congrats to all the winners, awards will be mailed ASAP!

Rattlesnake Roundup 3D - 2011
Final Results

Mens Open
1 - 200 Anthony Millsap
2 - 198 Tim Meyer
3 - 197 Stevie Thomas
      196 Craig Davis
      192 Tim Boykin
      192 Mark Rush
      188 Ralph Buck Moore
      183 Aaron Thompson
      178 Steven McDonald
      173 Tom Coleman
      166 Chris Driggers
      166 Donnie Crosby
      162 Jonathon Groover
      147 Dean Dixon
      141 Keith Bradley     

Womens Open
1 - 119 Rebecca Stivender

 Mens - Hunter
1 - 209 Paul Sammons
2 - 198 Mike Croft
3 - 192 Scott Stevens
      192 David Lewis
      189 Joseph Bastanzi
      186 Charles Sands
      186 Wade Mitchell
      186 Tommy Jenkins
      184 Christopher Fuller
      184 Josh Parker
      184 Everett Mitchell Jr.
      182  Peyton Caudill
      180 Adam Anderson
      179 Jay Martin
      178 Adam Fulton
      177 Lee Tyson
      176 Kendall Jenkins
      170 Daniel Hobbs
      162 Kelly Hopkins

Womens Hunter
1 - 190 Karen Boykin
2 - 183 Toni Mitchell
3 - 178 Kay Sands
      177 Bianca Croft
      173 Shannon Thomas
      171 Vicki Anderson
      146 Judy Fulton
      142 Kathy Bastanzi

Young Adult - Male
1 - 239 Todd Edgar
2 - 173 Macallin Thomas
3 - 137 J.T. Edgar
      134 Sam Hobbs

Young Adult - Female
1 - 142 Hannah Caudill

Youth - Male
1 - 190 Matthew McGlashan
2 - 179 Jacob Conley
3 - 178 Gunner Fulton
      177 Matt Griner
      176 Landon Walker
      169 Dalton Wanamaker 
      169 Dallin Ussery
      147 Austin Lewis
      135 Hunter Mitchell
      108 Tyler Mitchell

Youth - Female
1 - 116 Ella Anderson
2 - 80 Carson Rountree


----------



## Archery Mom (Mar 14, 2011)

Way to go Todd.. What an awesome score.. 239... thats smokin there....


----------

